# Hasn't my X shamed my daughter and I ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

I just saw my wife and this new guy having coffee in the main street and talking to locals as the walk past .

This is the guy that had supposedly been her shoulder when she told me she wanted to separate . She also told me that although nothing physical had ever happened between them , she'd like to start seeing him .
The first time I saw them was about 5wks ago. They were outside in the main street having coffee that day too , and then they went and did his grocery shopping. She knows the whole town . This might have been going on since day one the way she's been acting , has she lost her fkg mind.
We split only 4 mths ago and I fg rang her up after that last time , asked her how many people in the town knew . She said oh only a couple and I said so what the whole fg town in other words - she didn't answer.
My guess is they've been out and about since day one.

Then i said our daughter goes to school just around the fkg corner, she also knows the whole town and has lots of friends.

You were with me 18 fkg yrs and now you publicly bring shame onto me like this and the whole fkg town and all of her friends will fkg see and gossip behind her back about what her mums done and doing .
Bad enough you treat me with such fkg lack of respect but you even put your daughter to shame !

Is this bringing shame onto us both or what ?

Wouldn't you think there'd be time needed before showing this [email protected] publicly like this especially considering the tiny town - me and our years together and even more so , my daughter ?

I don't know how to handle this so please , bring on the advice because right now i just wanna race back in there , break his head and rip the fck out of her.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought they'd stopped seeing each other , again !

Because lately she's been complaining all the time - hinted I think, about being alone all the time when I have my daughter.

Mind you , i haven't seen them touch and looking at him I just couldn't even imagine them touching.

Anytime I've seen them and once I watched them for an hour , I've never seen them touch .
Their coffees are on far sides of the table and there wasn't any leaning across or touching then either , or when they walked down the street .

Fkd if I know !


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Would you quit worrying about her? You are letting her actions control our progress... You are in charge of your emotions and reactions to things. You think she is not getting a kick out of you hurting like this....


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah , dunno lee. 
it's about the small town, how could she do it to us , not her.
i have to use it , my daughters school and life is in there now .

and you know what , she's had heaps of health problems to and "she " says, that's all been from the stress and pain of what she has done to me and to my daughter.
so why the hell would she go so public like this then if that's the case it's obviously only gonna rub salt into everything even more ?


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cause her main concern is herself. She is not thinking about you or your daughter at this point. You need to see her for who he is now. She is not the same person you married. I know it hurts but plaster a smile on your face and keep truckin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah your right . they wouldn't even be tearing their family apart for no fixable reason if it wasn't pure fkg selfishness would they. 
god it's hard to see the light sometimes.

tell you what it's full 180 and no more chummy chats from here on , f'k this for a joke.

trouble is i do have to tread gently right now , she's holding us together financially because all our stuff was a two wage thing.

without hers , i'm screwed in a matter of weeks .

ps , thanks again lee


----------

